# ST. LOUIS



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any updates ??


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Open finished tonight.
1st - *New AFC* Jake/Andy Whiteley
either 2nd or 3rd - Hoss/Steve Faith
either 2nd or 3rd - Cori (Cory?) / Greg Lister
4th - Lucky Lucifer V (Luke)/Greg Lister
RJ - ?/Norwood
Lots of JAMS, but only one I know for sure is Bruce Ahler's March.

Am finished the land blind and called 13 back to water tomorrow.

Latisha


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I just talked to Steve and Hoss did get second!!!! Huge congrads to Steve and Emily!!!!

John
________
Weed


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any derby updates


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Andy,

Milton and I would like to congratulate you! Jimmy called on his way home to let us know and we are THRILLED! Way to go Jake!!!!


----------



## Bob Vander Meer (Mar 13, 2004)

Great job Steve and Hoss!

BVM


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Just heard that Susan Krechel & Dyna won the Am. That makes her AFC Dyna


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Andy and Jake!

Also, way to go Lou MaGee and Duke they won the derby, great job...  

Scott Harp also placed second with Duke in the Qual..QAA and still in the derby....

GREAT JOB!!!!!

Marth Blank and Lassie won the Q

Congrats to all!!!

Henry
________
silver surfer review


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve Faith - Way to go with Hoss.

Martha - I am so proud of Lassie!



Gwen


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Steve also got the 4th in the Am with Dillon. Congrats to Andy and Susan on their wins, as well as to Greg Lister and Dave Hemminger on Cori's third in the Open. Way to go Martha and Lassie!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Just saw Gracie (Say G-nite Gracie of Ida Red) was one of the seven dogs to finish the Amateur! Congrats Steve & Anna on Gracie's JAM!   

Melanie


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

It was really nice to see Steve and Gracie have such a good weekend. She ran a great trial! Not bad for a team that only runs a handful of trials each year.

Good Luck at River King!


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Way to go Steve and Gracie! I am thrilled for you guys!

Does she get that new bandanna you promised now? 

Latisha


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

She ran a great trial and I was very happy with how she ran. Imagine what she could do with a good handler.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Steve and Gracie! YYEEESSSS!!!!!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats to Steve and Gracie. 8) 


Paula


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Yea!!! Congrats Steve & Gracie!!

M


----------

